# Dog murdered my flock?



## RioVerdeFarm (May 6, 2015)

2 neighborhood pit bulls torn into my 4 coops and murdered 18 pullet & 6 roosters. 2 of the pullets just started laying, one of them laid her first egg the day before. I'm devastated. I called the sheriff but the pictures of the dogs are too far to identify. I raised them all from hatchlings and my children are heartbroken. Has this ever happened to anyone? What did you do? My hobby farm is within city limits so I can't shoot the dogs and I probably wouldn't anyway. I can't keep a counter vicious animal so I'm going to fence in my pasture and electrify it. Any other ideas


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Its devastating to experience what you have. 

Certainly use the hot wire, as hot as is legal to use. Make sure it is well supported and is always on. Check it regularly. Animals that are a full out run can charge through them and never feel it. That's why I suggested making sure its well supported.

If you post pics of your coop we might be able to make suggestions that will make it more secure.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there any way to blow up the pics to identify the dogs? The owners shoukd be held accountable if the dogs can be identified. I agree with robin Hotwire and fence maybe add some barbed wire and security cameras .. This way if they try it again you have a good shot of them..


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, that is crazy! Seems the sheriff could try a little harder as there is probably a trail of blood and feathers and carcasses that could be tracked back to your neighbor. Next time have a motion activated camera in place. If these are small pitbulls, maybe you could catch one of them in a live trap - then call the sheriff. These pitbulls may also be a danger to your kids, which is another reason that sheriff should try a bit harder here! Makes me so mad when I hear of people keeping vicious animals!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just because a dog kills livestock doesn't mean it will kill children- that is stereotyping the bad dogs who attack people. Properly bred pit bulls do not attack humans...and just because they kill chickens doesn't make them vicious its called prey drive ( same drive that makes greyhounds chase rabbits )


----------

